# La Pavoni solid brass lever



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

After much messing about in the garage this has taken shape . The first thing to marvel out is it fits .

This is pre finish and polish ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> After much messing about in the garage this has taken shape . The first thing to marvel out is it fits .
> 
> This is pre finish and polish ..


Oh I say! This looks the business









Loved your steam wand ends too









What a wonderful forum we have - all these skilled, helpful members, supporting one another and being generally lovely!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

This is it finished .. I have learnt several things doing this . One is brass is very slippery when polished and it can fly through the air .. The other thing is to check the stock you are using for imperfections . Other than that it was really enjoyable to make .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> This is it finished .. I have learnt several things doing this . One is brass is very slippery when polished and it can fly through the air .. The other thing is to check the stock you are using for imperfections . Other than that it was really enjoyable to make .


Hard hats advisable!!!

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I am looking forward to your testing.

It certainly looks strong enough.

I suppose the crucial area will be the brass to steel at the hinge points? If this needed to be overcome would making the holes in the lever large enough to take a bush, or using brass lever bolts at the existing size?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Batian said:


> I am looking forward to your testing.
> 
> It certainly looks strong enough.
> 
> I suppose the crucial area will be the brass to steel at the hinge points? If this needed to be overcome would making the holes in the lever large enough to take a bush, or using brass lever bolts at the existing size?


I did think about that , but I would re bush it in brass like on a clock in a pivot hole if it wore too much . My thoughts were that a clock plate is brass and the pivots are hardened steel and they last for decades..


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

That is a quality lever pimp - I doth my cap to you sir , Bravo

PS what's your lathe and milling machine:good:


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Cheers Jim ... The lathe is a Proxxon PD 400 over priced really but I got it over half price from Axminster as a return .

It is Ok but two speed and then pulley change .. The Milling machine is Chinese thing called a SX2 plus .Bought the lathe 9 Years ago when I started a clock repair course







. Just started playing with it again really . Mainly down to you really ...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Cheers Jim ... The lathe is a Proxxon PD 400 over priced really but I got it over half price from Axminster as a return .
> 
> It is Ok but two speed and then pulley change .. The Milling machine is Chinese thing called a SX2 plus .Bought the lathe 9 Years ago when I started a clock repair course
> 
> ...


Your very kind but you have engineering skills sir


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@ jimbojohn55 you want to see the amount of brass shavings I got , you might not be so complimentary







.. Next thing is to uncover the Record Cl3 wood lathe .. I can make loads of mess with that ........


----------

